# 30's ROSS HORN TANK ,TRUSS ROD, SKIP CHAIN, TRIKE F/S - TRADE



## 4WHLDRFTN (May 25, 2010)

looked to be blue w/chrome tank-fender needs a solid tire and some spokes in one wheel, had a headlight but missing,this is a very rare cool trike
 PICS IN GALLERY BIKES (4whldrftn) would trade for x53 huffy or higgins colorflow


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2010)

May want to put this in the buy-sell-trade forum. Probably get more lookers/buyers.


----------

